# ANYONE WHO BUYS CRYSTALLIZED HONEY WHOLESALE???



## isis.rz (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi! We currently have a good 6K plus cases of honey in glass jars that have crystallized. The honey itself is perfectly edible and we all know that good honey crystallizes, however unfortunately the average grocery store consumer won't buy it like this and thus due to store request we ended up with lots of exchanges and returns.

We just want to liquidate our stock to anyone who buys crystallized honey. Anyone knows a buyer or an outlet? We're offering very good closeout prices. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------

